# Main > General Discussion >  Facebook Fan Page

## Robbie

Hi everyone!

Just droppin in a note that I've just created a Facebook Fan Page for all of you to jump on and become fans of this site.  The more the merrier!

Join us here:  http://www.facebook.com/cartographersguild

----------


## Robbie

We need more fans...if we get to 25 fans we can have a username which will make it easier to get to the fan page.   Click the button at the top of the forums to become a fan!

I plan on syndicating the featured maps and contest winners on the facebook fan page amongst other things soon.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Arcana, I click it to get to "page not found"??

GP

----------


## Robbie

weird...do you have a facebook account?  I wonder if that link only works for facebook members.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I am not a Facebook member, so that's probably the issue.

GP

----------


## Robbie

Hmmm...ok...well, as soon as we get 25 fans it will actually have a username to click through to...and I think that will work better without me having to use a javascript fan widget thingy they provide.

----------


## Clercon

well usually it is the more the merrier...but whats wrong with the old group http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=47915827946 , and it has 58 members.

I joined the new on anyway, as I said the more the merrier :-)

----------


## Robbie

the old one was a group...fan pages have more promotion capabilities.  Its more oriented towards "businesses" which means it has more tools for the administrator.

----------


## Rythal

got my dad to join, hoping one or two more'll come as well  :Wink:

----------


## Robbie

yay!  25 fans!  New address is now http://www.facebook.com/cartographersguild

----------


## Vorhees

I have joined in the fun  :Smile: 

My real Name is Brett Simpson

----------


## MadCartographer

I'm now a fan, good work.

----------


## Big Mac

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just droppin in a note that I've just created a Facebook Fan Page for all of you to jump on and become fans of this site.  The more the merrier!
> 
> Join us here:  http://www.facebook.com/cartographersguild


I've joined, and I've also made this page one of the favorite pages of the Spelljammer Wiki Facebook page.




> I plan on syndicating the featured maps and contest winners on the facebook fan page amongst other things soon.


Does the Cartographer's Guild have an RSS feed? If it does then, did you know that you can get that to automatically be imported into your Facebook notes?

If you can set that up (with an area of this website or forum that has an interesting RSS feed) you can update both places in one go. And people on Facebook can use the "Share" feature to automatically pull intereting notes onto their own FB walls.

Have a look at the notes tab of the Spelljammer Wiki page if you want to see the RSS import feature in action.

----------


## RobA

The main feed is here:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/ex....php?type=RSS2

Each forum has its own feed as well.  THe links are the RSS icon in the forum listing.

-Rob A>

----------


## Big Mac

> The main feed is here:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/ex....php?type=RSS2
> 
> Each forum has its own feed as well.  THe links are the RSS icon in the forum listing.
> 
> -Rob A>


Thanks Rob. Having looked around some more, I think your main RSS feed might flood your Facebook group's notes. But perhaps you might want to link your news forum RSS feed to the notes.

If you ever decide to go down that route and have problems, give me a ping and I'll help find the FAQ that explains it.

----------


## krasimir

Liked it... even loved it  :Smile:

----------


## Starllusion

I've liked it now also. ^_^

----------


## LoreSlinger

Liked on Facebook.

----------


## liciobruno

I liked on FB.  :Smile:

----------


## razcor

Liked! Go on guys!

----------


## GeneralMayhem

Awesome.  Liked!

----------


## Wyndyn

Very good! Liked!
Real name, Vance Reed

----------


## CP Sennett

Just joined  :Smile:

----------


## Sorus

One of the few things of Facebook worth 'liking'

----------


## foxmc

Nice to see so many likes up there. I don't participate much here, but I do love having a look.

----------


## AlfredAStant13

Hi guys,

I would like to thanks for making me in here in this forums of information. Please as a newbie hope can welcome me here thanks.

One thing more what this for? Can you give more information about this fan page? Thanks
Crower Camshafts

----------


## Davidg77

Getting some more posts in

----------


## Davidg77

I love maps

----------


## Davidg77

Wohoo! Love maps

----------


## Ostar

Joined.   :Smile:

----------


## Vyxxen

Found and liked  :Smile:

----------


## Doug Haworth

I'll be right on!

----------


## Oddly Otter

One of the first things I did was look for the fanpage and like it! I actually found the link to this site through g+ which is surprising since I'm never on there. I'd like to see more regular updates on FB though!

----------


## theafkei

Great! Hop to this as soon as i get off work (Shouldn't even be on here in the office!)

----------


## Diamond

Say what???

----------


## stormiestl

I was able to find both the new and the old group. It is good to have like minded folks in one place there too!

----------


## rollsomedice

I came to this site via FB, but the latest update seems to be three months old - maybe give the FB page some love?  :Smile:

----------


## Cyrosian

Well I just joined so happy day!

----------


## Eno

Liked :3
Thats how I found this forum.

----------


## MarilynA

Slightly more than 25 fans at this point!

----------


## randomblink

Found it and liked it. Thanks for such a great resource.

----------


## Sonunigam

thanks for posting....

----------


## rubensduarte13

good, just "liked" it on FB  :Smile:

----------


## Thaenor

Facebook connected here so I 'liked' this fan page  :Smile:

----------

